# Excellent grinder accessory



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I gotta look into this. My grinder wants to fall over the table everytime I use it. The vibrations make all the tools fall off as well.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

It's definitely worth it if you're having that kind of problem. Most likely your wheels aren't balanced. That can cause them to fracture and send chunks flying. If you use your grinder a lot, this is totally worth it.

Rich


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I had the identical problem, tried everything I could to "balance" the wheel. The only solution that worked for me was the Oneway balancing system. Expensive but worth the money. Great product.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rather then write another review I'll just add that I had the same experience. But I would add that even this balancing tool would not balance a Norton 3X grinding wheel I had purchased. I called One Way thinking I was doing something wrong. They told me some stones are so out of balance that even this system could not balance them but their wheels could be balanced.

Many months later I finally gave in and purchased One Way's grinding wheel. It balanced perfectly and my grinder runs smooth. 5 stars from me.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rich,

I have the same related issue for the cover. Tried a couple of things to offset it, but didn't like it.
How did you offset your cover?


----------

